# Comparison heat & glo 6000clx or Kozy heat Minnetonka 55345



## Redwine59 (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know much about gas fireplaces but did some research at nearby dealers and we liked these two models. Does anybody have opinions on these models ? Are they any good ? They are both in 40,000 btu range so that is the most I can say that they compare apple and apple !
We are interested in purchasing soon. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't know the Mendota model, but that 6000CLX is a kick-ass heater & the flame presentation looks pretty realistic. Multi-function remote has a learning curve, but once you figure it out, it's a nice unit. Had one in the showroom & it was a BIG seller...


----------



## Redwine59 (Jan 6, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Don't know the Mendota model, but that 6000CLX is a kick-ass heater & the flame presentation looks pretty realistic. Multi-function remote has a learning curve, but once you figure it out, it's a nice unit. Had one in the showroom & it was a BIG seller...


Thanks


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 7, 2014)

either one of these units will serve you well


----------



## q95 (Jan 7, 2014)

Redwine59 said:


> I don't know much about gas fireplaces but did some research at nearby dealers and we liked these two models. Does anybody have opinions on these models ? Are they any good ? They are both in 40,000 btu range so that is the most I can say that they compare apple and apple !
> We are interested in purchasing soon.
> Thanks in advance for your help.



What is the price quoted for teh Minnetonka?


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jan 8, 2014)

Do yourself a favor go look at a Mendota DXV-45. Both the 6000 and the Minetonka are copies of the Mendota. Neither are built as well. 

Just my .02

Brad


----------

